# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ( طفل التوحد الضرير الذي حفظ القرآن الكريم )

## عفاف الهدى

( طفل التوحد الضرير الذي حفظ القرآن الكريم )

للمشاهدة اضغط هنا .. 

http://www.qrjd.net/index.php?op=video&id=10

سبحان الله العلي العظيم .. نسأل الله له عاجل الشفاء



الله يشفيك يا عوض ويعوضك كل خير يارب آمين 
انشر تؤجر .. من ايميلي

----------


## فرح

مشكووووره هـــــــدى...
وربي يخذشي ويعوض باشياء سبحانه 
لااله الاالله ....
وربي يعوضه بخير الدنيا والاخره 
يعطيك العااافيه ..لاحرمنا جديدك عزيزتي 
 موفقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

حااولت ما يفتح عندي الرابط ليش ،،،
على العمووم مشكووره خيه 
دمت بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مشكووووره هـــــــدى...
> وربي يخذشي ويعوض باشياء سبحانه 
> لااله الاالله ....
> وربي يعوضه بخير الدنيا والاخره 
> يعطيك العااافيه ..لاحرمنا جديدك عزيزتي 
> موفقه



مشكوره حبيبتي على المرور 
وصدقتي ربنا ياخذ ويعوض 
سبحان الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> حااولت ما يفتح عندي الرابط ليش ،،،
> على العمووم مشكووره خيه 
> دمت بخيير



وهذا الرابط جبته مره ثانية 
اني اشتغل عندي عادي 
وكمان فرح
بالنسبة لك ان شاء الله يفتح هالرابط
وتشكر عالمرور 

http://www.qrjd.net/index.php?op=video&id=10

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

ربي يشآإفيه ويوفقه :) ..

تسلمي خيتي على الطرح ،

ربي يعطيش مليوون عآإفيه ..

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

فتح الرابط مشكووره خييه 
ربي يعطيش العافيه 
دمت بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملامح
نبراس
يعطيكم العافية 
مأجوريين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سبحان الله ...
يعوض الانسان خيراً ..
الله يشافيه ويعااافيه ويجعل القران شفاء له ..
مشكوووورة غناتي ع النقل الرائع ..
ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه ..
دمتي بوود..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش خيو 
وتحياتي ومشكوره عالمرور

----------

